# Zeus & Kingdom's Playday



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

I live right next to a park. And since it's not baseball season I turned one of the ball fields into my own personal dog park for a little bit. Kingdom and Zeus had a blast running around like crazy bafoons. Kingdom makes some crazy faces when he runs. Lol!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Your dogs are beautiful! Looks like they had a great time.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Love the pics  looks like it was a fun day!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its funny, I do that all the time with my pup (but make sure no cops are around first), looks like the pups are enjoying themselves. What kind of breed is the white one? Looks a lot like my roommates great pyrenees/golden mix(except shes golden).


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> Its funny, I do that all the time with my pup (but make sure no cops are around first), looks like the pups are enjoying themselves. What kind of breed is the white one? Looks a lot like my roommates great pyrenees/golden mix(except shes golden).


He's a Great Pyrenees. Just a really really small one. He was dumped in the country as a very young pup(had been seen wandering at least 3months prior to me getting him) and left to fend for himself until he was about 6 months old, he was the size of a 3 month old when I got him. So due to malnutrition I believe his growth was stunted. But he's nice and healthy now! And while he's big he's not overly huge. He's the perfect size for me and the perfect boy in my book. But I still love my giants too! I can't leave Kingdom out. :tongue:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I bet they had so much fun. I used to do that in a local tennis court I used to live near.


----------

